# Viewing Japanese, and other languages on your computer



## arnisador (Jan 5, 2003)

I can indeed see it correctly now--as opposed to the usual mish-mash of boxes and other nonstandard characters.

Now, how are you _entering_ these characters?


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I mentioned in another thread an article on no-touch KOs featuring one of Mr. Dillman's students. In it it is stated that kyusho means "first second" (second as in a unit of time), i.e. the fight should be ended in the first second. *




Now that you have your browser geared up for Japanese you might be able to read this word.

}@which means "vital point". 

Which in the west are confused with Atemi point/strikes. (i.e. people often call atemi points "kyusho" points wich are not really the same thing. )

The author might have taken a few liberties with the nuance of the word but it doesnft really mean "first second".


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 5, 2003)

If you go to Start/Settings/Control Panel/keyboard and then right click on the keyboard icon go to properties and then you should see an ADD button.
Click the ADD button and look for the Japanese version keyboard. 

After you do all the re-starting and what not you will see an icon at the bottom right of your monitor next to the clock that looks like EN.
Click it and you can see English & Japaneseclick the Japanese and you can enter Japanese in several ways, katakana, hiragana and so on.
Click hiragana and when you start typing it will come up in Hiragana, to choose a kanji click the space bar while the hiragana is underlined and you will see several options to pick from. This is when it gets hard since you have to know which one to pick.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 6, 2003)

Moderator Note:

I pulled this info from another thread as I thought it might be of use here.  Anyone who can add to this (viewing different languages on your pc) please do.

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jan 6, 2003)

Okay, can someone cover how to do it again, please?


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Okay, can someone cover how to do it again, please? *




If the above instructions do not work might I suggest an "impact adjustment" using a 16.lbs sledge hammer.....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 6, 2003)

To user or PC? 

Seriously, if I follow that right, that gives you input ability (can type the characters).

Does it also allow for the display or is that seperate?  I hate to admit it (being a geek n all) but I can't get kanji to show up other than as boxed n splats.

:asian:


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 6, 2003)

Here is a slight variation to the above directions..........


go to Start/Settings/Control Panel/keyboard and then right click on the keyboard icon/click OPEN/go to the Input Locales Tab/ go to the ADD button/chose "Japanese INput System [MS-IME2000]"/then click APPLY.

This should work if you are running Win2K.....98, ME, XP I am not so sure but since it is all Bill Gates stuff it should be similar.

After that set up is complete you should see a new Icon on the task bar at the bottom next to your clock.
It should look like "EN", left click it and there should be 2 language settings......English & Microsoft IME 2000 (Japanese).
Clcik the Japanese Lang. Icon and another little task bar should pop up.
On it there will be an A, (kanji) a paint bucket, a dictionary, a finger, a "?" mark, CAPS/KANA.

Click on the "A" and a menu pops up.......click the "Hiragana" and the "A" turns into a Hiragana symbol.
You should be able to type in hiragana after that.
If you want to use kanji, type a word then hit the space bar while the hiragana is still underlined. This gives you a selection of kanji and kana to choose from. This is the hard part since you need to know the right kanji to use. 
The Jap. Lang. feature is not a translation device but a feature for Japanese people to be able to write in Japanese using an English O/S. 
This little gizmo saved me about $2,000 because I was going to go and buy a Japanese O/S computer so I could type in Japanese. 

If anyone still has trouble let me know.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks, I'm going to play with this!


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 6, 2003)

Another cool feature is that it has a "kind of" a spell/grammar check that automatically kicks in occasionally and automatically fixes stuff if you want.


----------

